# Motor PM35L-048 + ULN2803



## gu1llermo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola a todos, tengo una duda y si alguién me puede ayudar al respecto se lo agradecería, la cuestión es la siguiente: Tengo el motor de paso PM35L-048 Bipolar, en la hoja de especificaciones dice que trabaja a 24V y consume 500mA por fase, mi duda es: ¿Si lo conecto a 12V ésta corriente por fase aumenta ó disminuye? 

La otra duda es: Leyendo en éste foro ví que uno de los participantes (no recuerdo exactamente quién ni dónde) dijo que el driver ULN2803 se podía colocar sus entradas y salidas en paralelo y así aumentar su capacidad a 1A, en el Datasheet yo no veo que diga nada de eso, pero esto es cierto? es decir se puede?

Saludos.


----------



## gu1llermo (Sep 22, 2006)

Bueno, me respondo yo mismo, primero tengo que aclarar que el motor es Unipolar (antes había dicho que era bipolar, disculpen):

Alimenté el motor con 12V y cada fase consumía 0,35A, le medí la resistencia y su valor es de 34 Ohmnios, y si aumentaba a 24V la corriente se duplicaba a 0,71A por fase.

Una cosa que observé es que el motor se recalentaba demasiado, no sé si eso es normal o fué porque le dejé los 12V de forma constante en una de sus fases.

Ahora lo que me resta es probar con el ULN2803 a ver si sirve conectandolo en paralelo para ver si aumenta su capacidad de corriente en la salida.

Cuando termine el trabajo que estoy haciendo lo publicaré junto con las observaciones que haga.


----------



## natrix (Sep 22, 2006)

Efectivamente, en este integrado las salidas pueden colocarse en paralelo y funciona sin problemas, también sirve el ULN2003A de la misma familia y de 7 salidas.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 22, 2006)

natrix dijo:
			
		

> Efectivamente, en este integrado las salidas pueden colocarse en paralelo y funciona sin problemas, también sirve el ULN2003A de la misma familia y de 7 salidas.



Asi es, yo he utilizado 2 ULN2803A, uno montado sobre el otro, sin problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## klibrery (Dic 2, 2006)

Saludos gu1llermo

Un pregunta como se prodia *controlar la velocidad del Motor .*

Por ejemplo que reciba el lugar de 24 v reducirlo a 12 v y de 12 a 6 v y despues subir su velocidad,etc.


----------



## piratex (May 28, 2008)

Bajando la tension de alimentacion lo unico que lograrias es reducir la cantidad de corriente que circularia por cada bobina y con ello reducirias su "fuerza"..

La forma de reducir la velocidad de un motor PAP (que es una de sus particularidades) es disminuyendo o aumentando la frecuencia de los pasos del motor..

Mayor frecuencia => Mayor velocidad
Menor frec => menor velocidad de giro

Saludos


----------



## dulcy_angels (Sep 26, 2008)

Una pregunta, se pueden conectar en paralelo más de dos uln2803? es que mi motor requiere de 3 amperes para funcionar, gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 26, 2008)

gu1llermo:
"Trabaja a 24V y consume 500mA por fase, mi duda es: ¿Si lo conecto a 12V ésta corriente por fase aumenta ó disminuye?"
-Creo que no conoces la ley de Ohm

klibrery:
"UnA pregunta como se prodia controlar la velocidad del Motor"
-Se llama PWM, pero no se usa con los motores paso a paso!

dulcy_angels:
"Una pregunta, se pueden conectar en paralelo más de dos uln2803?"
Fijate lo que puso Mamu y Natrix... Leiste el post? porq tu pregunta esta respondida.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 11, 2008)

*Para"fernandoae":*

Estimado Fernando, me parece un poco chocante tu criterio de responder, osea... si no tenes nada constructivo para aportar, mejor cerrá la boca asi el autor del tema no se espanta.... fijate que el muchacho busca ayuda, busca una solucion concreta a su dilema; y si gente pedante se cree viva contestando como contestas vos, me parece que sto seria una batalla campal. En mi opinion, quiza los moderadores tendrian que trabajar esta parte de relaciones humanas y comprender que si es un foro electronico, hay que descartar la gente que tiene estos delicados modales.... Sin animas de Ofender Fernando, es mi punto de vosta humilde, te saludo atentamente che...
Ing. Martin Torres (por si no me conoces, solo implementa google y me conoceras con mas detalles)

*Para el autor del tema "gu1llermo":*
Guille, implementa 2 array en paralelo como ya te recomendaron y ten la precaucion de que estas limitado ya con el tema de la corriente, osea, si el motor va a tener una carga, obviamente requerir de mas corriente, por lo pronto, te quedaras corto cpn los dos ULN2803... Lo que podes hacer, es juhar con un super darlington y los semiconductorres a seleccionar, seran segun la correinte maxima que supones que tendras.
Tengo armado un tutorial de hardware (In-Out) PIC-PICAXE y ATMEL donde doy una solucion muy similar para el control de motores paso a paso, implementa el buscador de la pagina que mi articulo se citó mas de una ves en este foro.
Saludos
Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 11, 2008)

Por ahi tenes razon, pero tambien hay que tener las nociones basicas antes de jugar con la electricidad... mas que nada por el tema de la seguridad.
Aunque las 3 preguntas estan respondidas...

mitad de tension=mitad de corriente  I=V/R
Control de velocidad= pwm y para los PAP variando la frecuencia de los pulsos de excitacion
poner dos uln en paralelo= Mamu y Natrix lo han probado y dieron el ok


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 11, 2008)

Si fer, pero lo resolves contestandode otra manera o como me comentas ami.... asi de sencillo.... o de ultima, nunca esta de mas recomendarle algun articulo al respecto para ue refresque la memoria o para que aprenda... 
Te dejo un abrazo y nos estaremos ayudando quiza mutuamente algun dia...un saludo


----------



## lacrimax (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola si queres mas corriente pone transistores mas grandes por ejemplo si el motor es paso a paso unipolar cosa que tendras 5 o 6 cables y conectar 1 o dos a positivoes decir al del medio del transistor.4 transistores irf640 o irfz44n un ejemplo. a que lo que haces es con el cablecito/s que conectas a las patas de entrada del uln2803 cada cable se lo pones a cada transistor que te digo. de´pues podes unir todas las patitas del medio sea por disipador es decir la parte de metal que sirve para atornillar que seria bueno ya que disipas y empalmas y a la otra patita que te sobra pones el motor es decir cada cablecito de la bobina, ahy le podes poner una banda de amperes.
fujate cual es bace colector y emisor


----------

